# FINALLY! Got another doeling!!



## shibby7 (Feb 20, 2012)

We have been having such a buck year this year! I finally got another doeling yesterday! :leap:

Her momma is a first freshener - and a homebred. I had been waiting for her to kid all day and thought I'd be okay to run up to the store for a half hour, NOPE came home to find she had delivered twins :laugh: . She and babies are doing fantastic, both kids were 9lbs.

Polled Doeling (she has moonspots on her head):








Polled Buckling:


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Congrats!! :wahoo: . They both are beauiful that buck has some really pretty markings.


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

I like the doeling the most
But the buck is also really handsome!


----------



## Goat Mom (May 1, 2012)

Congratulations! :leap:


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

You could almost pass that buckling off for a Nubian and then I would have to consider him. He is a cutie!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

:leap: Congratulations! so happy for you!


----------



## shibby7 (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks everyone!

If the doeling ends up being nice and meaty I will be keeping her for the polled genetics. They are 75% boer, 25% nubian.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL!!! COngratulations!


----------



## pennyspasture (Dec 22, 2011)

How do you know they are polled?

They are georgous, by the way!


----------



## Goat Lover 98 (Mar 25, 2012)

They're BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice congrats.... :hi5:


----------



## shibby7 (Feb 20, 2012)

pennyspasture said:


> How do you know they are polled?


Its hard to see in the photos, especially on the buckling because of his colour, but if you look really close at the doeling you'll see her hair doesn't swirl around horn buds like it would on a horned kid. If I think of it when I go out it a bit I'll get some better pics.


----------



## shibby7 (Feb 20, 2012)

See how the top of her head is smooth? She has her crown swirl, but no horn swirls - this picture was taken shortly after she was born.


----------



## pennyspasture (Dec 22, 2011)

Cool. Thanks!


----------

